# Pitching dry lager yeast



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Doing a Classic American Pilsner and using Mangrove Jacks M76 Bavarian Lager (two packs of course)

Brewing gurus such as Braukaiser recommend that in general you should pitch lager yeasts at the same temp or lower than planned fermentation temperature to avoid the yeast getting accustomed to working at a higher temperature, for example if pitching at 20 degrees then gradually dropping.
I'll be running the CAP through at 10 degrees initially.

However I'll have a pyrex bowl of nice creamy yeasties sitting at maybe mid 20s after I have rehydrated the packs in warm water.

Any suggestions on how to get over this obvious mismatch in temperature without shocking the yeast, or am I stuck with having to do the 20 degree pitch then drop a degree an hour?

Trying to get the best of both worlds I suppose.

ed: I actually have three packs of the MJ, might be a plan to just _sprinkle _three at 9 degrees?

Thoughts.


----------



## yankinoz (5/7/16)

Danstar's online instructions for their yeasts recommend attemperating the slurry with 5 ml aliquots of wort every five minutes. It should work with any brand of yeast, and I've done it pitching Fermentis S-189 where the slurry was at >25 and the wort at 10 or 11. The instructions call for as many aliquots as needed to get close to wort temperature. In practice I haven't been that patient, but used two aliquots of about eight mls each.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Thanks, Y, sounds finicky but that's far better than shocking the little pink booties off the yeasts 
I've got measuring syringes.


----------



## yankinoz (5/7/16)

Keep in mind the slurry is cooling anyway, depending on ambient and the container. You could skip the attemperation and put it in the fridge covered, but Danstar says letting it cool too much on its own produces "petit mutants," and those little suckers sound nasty. Danstar says throwing warm slurry into cold wort can kill well over half or more of the yeasts.



I


----------



## mckenry (6/7/16)

Bribie,
!! Lager yeast should be rehydrated between 20 & 25°C
So start at 20, let it sit for the recommended 8-12 minutes and you'll lose another degree or two. So slurry at 18, pitch into wort at 15 then bring it down to 12 (or 10 if you like) You wont shock it this way at all.
Mangrove Jacks suggests attemperation for craftbreweries. For the home brewery they suggest the above.
I do it this way, but I pitch at 120g/hL. Goes like a rocket.
If youre using 3 packs and I expect 20L ? you're at 150g/hL - so laughing all the way to the state comp B)


----------



## Bribie G (6/7/16)

Thanks guys, I'll need all the speed I can get, when I drew up my War Plan originally I was expecting the State comp to be later than August :blink:


----------



## Blind Dog (6/7/16)

From MJ's instructions:

_*Usage Directions: *Sprinkle contents directly on up to 23 L (6 US Gal) of wort. For best results ferment at 8-14 degrees C (45-57 degrees F)._

I'm starting to wonder if DBS has hacked their website


----------



## mckenry (6/7/16)

Blind Dog said:


> From MJ's instructions:
> 
> _*Usage Directions: *Sprinkle contents directly on up to 23 L (6 US Gal) of wort. For best results ferment at 8-14 degrees C (45-57 degrees F)._
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if DBS has hacked their website


That's only part of their instructions.

Here's the full, current advice; Imperial units removed for ease of reading....

For lager yeasts, rehydrate using 100 ml of 20–25°C water. Stir gently into a yeast cream for between 8-12 minutes then add yeast cream directly to wort. Alternatively the dry yeast can be added directly to the wort by sprinkling onto the surface and leaving to stand for 10-15 minutes before stirring


----------



## Blind Dog (6/7/16)

mckenry said:


> That's only part of their instructions.


Nope - that was it: http://mangrovejacks.com/collections/craft-series-yeasts/products/bavarian-lager-m76-yeast-10g

Admittedly from the main NZUD site, but its odd they give different instructions in different places


----------



## mckenry (6/7/16)

Go to the same website but go to craft series yeasts, then click on for detailed information on these yeasts. There's a PDF with complete rehydration detail.


----------

